
Show HN: Snippety, a good looking snippet sharing tool - zadoxsis
http://snippety.herokuapp.com/
======
pradyumna
Nice Idea! not new but could work well! You need better background-image! :)

~~~
zadoxsis
Hey thanks! I just grabbed a Subtle Pattern background :) if this becomes more
popular I'll redesign the entire app :D

